# Poodle and kids :(



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The "leave it" command will be very helpful. I too hate nosey, in your face dogs that don't leave you/guests alone...Yuki was trained very consistently with this command because he was supposed to become a service dog (but was dropped from the program) and isn't supposed to pay attention to anything/anyone while he is working. I now let him say hi initially, whether we are at home or we are out and about, and when I want him to back off I tell him "leave it" and he will kindly walk away and find something else to do. Granted he isn't an overly friendly dog, he will walk up if you say his name, sniff you, let you pet him for a few seconds wagging his tail and walk away...but sometimes he finds a certain someone who he decides to beg from or annoy and the command comes in handy. But most of the time he doesn't pay any attention to guests and completely ignores them and they get offended lol! He is still a puppy too, hardly 8 months old, and a lot of consistent work pays off. Maybe you can incorporate your sons into training so they listen to them when he plays too rough? Just an idea. I have a 5 year old niece who lives at home and she comes to puppy class with me on Monday nights and I let her have the dog for half of the class on her own and they do amazing together. When she is running around at home and he tries to jump on her she tells him "off" and he will stop mid jump and sit. 

Or you could always teach him to go to a certain spot when people are over. Our dogs have a large dog blanket and beds in the kitchen and when they are being overly friendly or begging we tell them "go to bed" and they find their places and happily hang out.

If you are having a few people over maybe you can take him for a long walk/run, play fetch with him for a while or do a training session to tire him out a bit before they come. 

Just a couple of ideas that worked for me! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

We are working on that with our 5.5mo old spoo, Wrex, right now. He came to us at 11 weeks and was, at first, nippy (playfully) jumping on EVERYONE. He first got better with adults (I think we are more consistent in correcting) and as he gets older, he is much improved with my 10yr old and his friends (one of whom is skittish around Wrex). Our puppy loves people and for us, Four On The Floor is an appropriate human greeting. 

What I would suggest is play a game to teach him what behavior he has to exhibit to get your attention. Once he has learned the game from you, have your older guest and children play it (under your guidance for the little ones especially). The works like this: Grab a handful of kibble to use as treats and put them in your pocket, or up out of reach of the dog. With just one piece in my hand, I would hold it out enclosed in my fist and let Wrex get a whiff. naturally, he'd be all over me trying to get that piece out of my fist. I would wait calmly and ignore him until he calmed down and sat. Immediately, I would say "YES!" and give him the kibble. The first several times, it was just for a second, then he was up again. That's why I used the word Yes! (I don't have a clicker). It was a positive sound I could make over and over right away. Then I would hide another kibble piece in my fist and walk away to another part of the house. He would follow me and be all over me again. I stay calm and ignore him until he gives me the behavior I want. Then I say Yes! and give him the kibble. I did it in all the rooms of my house, garage, inside and outside. When he was consistent for me, I walked my 10yr old through it. 

We are at a point now with me and my husband and most of our adult guests that he is automatic. Sometimes he gets really excited and forgets himself. Usually I can just pause with that "look" and he remembers. Sometimes I have to say "sit". It's taking time with the kids (none of the ones we see are as small as yours), but it's definitely MUCH better and improving bit by bit. It would probably improve FASTER if my 10yr old didn't instigate rough play by crawling around on the floor and jumping out from under blankets at Wrex. We're still working on training the human boy too.

On a related note, I always use the same "disapproving" sound as well. "AH-AH". Wrex has learned that when he hears that he needs to stop what he's doing. So when he's got his nose on a table: "AH-AH" and he stops. When he's sniffing that corner of the room too intently: "AH-AH" and he moves on. Sometimes it works when he's riled up during a greeting. The more time that passes, the better it works.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

OH! to give credit where credit is due, I got that game from a book called The Evolution of Charlie Darwin by Beth Duman. The book was very informative and is filled with positive training ideas. Plus, it was very entertaining to read her journey with the dog she rescued.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I've heard of a "time out/rest spot" before, and I love that idea, but how specifically do you train your dog to actually go to that spot when they are so wound up?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Just my 2 cents. When Chanter was a pup, he was nippy and reactive. My children were never allowed to be alone with him. I always kept Chanter by my side and the kids had to be supervised 100% of the time. I have done that for over 3 years now. Chanter was allowed to be in the house with guests but I kept him by my side and taught him to lay down or sit down and not stick his face into the spaces of children. Now at 3 1/2 years old, Chanter is wonderful with them and does not react with anyone. However, I still do not allow my DD (age 9) to go out in the backyard alone to 'play' with Chanter but my 12 yr old walks the dog and Chanter adores him and is calm around him. All that took 3 years.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Ralphie said:


> I've heard of a "time out/rest spot" before, and I love that idea, but how specifically do you train your dog to actually go to that spot when they are so wound up?


I use a roomy crate and every time she goes in, she gets some morsel. Sometimes she jumps in to solicit a treat. Sometimes it is just one piece of kibble... it doesn't matter. So, when I say go to your crate, she jumps in and lays down.

pr


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> I use a roomy crate and every time she goes in, she gets some morsel. Sometimes she jumps in to solicit a treat. Sometimes it is just one piece of kibble... it doesn't matter. So, when I say go to your crate, she jumps in and lays down.


That's the same thing we do with Wrex. For some reason the word "bedtime" stuck and so it became the crate command. If we have to "help" him in after he ignores the command: no treat. If he goes in without us giving the command: no treat. When we tell him "bedtime" and he goes in willingly: nibble of kibble or treat tidbit. Every time. The other day, I had my son and his two friends at the house. Finally had gotten the dog (and the kids) calm enough that Wrex was out for a while. When one mom came to pick up her son, the dog went crazy, the boys were running around. I said "Bedtime" nice and calm and firm. Wrex stopped, turned and walked right to his crate. I closed the door and gave him a treat. The mom (who has a large 3 yr old golden doodle) was shocked, "WOW!" 

Getting the pup to stay on the rug without walls would be challenging, but do-able with focused training. If you HAVE a crate, I would think if you train that first, then use the rug outside the crate with the same command/treat system, it would work.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Totally agree with runchanter.
Even though Zoe is not a standard she is very reactive when children are over. My little guys are 6 and 10 and she loves to chase and play with them. When they have friends over it can be very overwhelming for children if they do not understand she is playing.
Up until Zoe was 8 months I would crate her when kids were running around the house or keep her by my side. She has learned to play differently with my kids vs children coming to the house, smart dog! It took some time though.


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

I also don't want Ralph to be alone with kids. When treats and positive reinforcement aren't working, would leashing him to me be an option?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Teaching go to place should be done first with no distractions and lots of praise and treats randomly mixed. Don't leave him at that place because you don't want him to release himself. Increase his duration of remaining at his place first. After that work on adding distance between you and him at place, again making sure he doesn't release himself. After he can do stay in place with duration and distance then add distractions. Enlist your own children as the distractions before trying with others. In the meantime tethering him to you and working on his basic obedience when there are visiting children will reinforce his bond to you and make his responses to you more reliable.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/131474-puppies-small-children.html

Here is a thread with a similar issue. You might find some of the links helpful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good connection Rachel76! These threads should cross pollinate. They have many of the same concerns. Safety of all parties comes above dogs and kids playing too IMO.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I would leash. See it as bonding time for you and Ralph. Also, I have forgotten (as it's gone now), that we had a huge crate for Chanter when required, we put Chanter in there. I am not a trainer, but I had Chanter's kibble in hand and taught him to lay down and he would receive a morsel for staying. Another thing I did was I had a frozen Kong (kibble and peanut butter blend) that I would give him and he was entertained at that for about 40 minutes.

I always gave the kids a little lesson about respect when they came over. I felt I was Chanter's advocate and didn't want him to fail. He's mellow now...I've posted pics of my nephew handling Chanter's topknow and paws.

I think Ralph will mellow but it might take time. You know eventually, all the excitement wears off.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My son just turned 17 this month so it's been awhile, and when he was younger and had lots of friends over I made sure the dog had a safe place she could retreat to. My son is great with dogs ( no I'm not biased :biggrin: ) and his friends were too. Our dog,Lucy, was super with kids and loved them and I always was strict with the kids that when Lucy went into her kennel they were to leave her alone. Lucy hardly ever took advantage of it and it was there for her if she needed it. Just something for future reference


----------

